# \

## V00D00People

... 

 
  * 1* (  , )  
IP 192.168.1.5
 255.255.255.0
 192,168,1,1 
 192,168,1,1 
 *
 2* ( ) 
IP 192.168.10.1
 255.255.255.0 *
* 
IP 192.168.10.2
 255.255.255.0
 192,168,10,1 
     .   
    .    
  :)      :(

----------


## 23q

(  )    .

----------


## rust

ip  ?
 192,168,10,1?

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## V00D00People

*rust*,   ,       .        ,

----------


## rust

2     ?

----------


## V00D00People

rust,   !   2 ,   ,   . 
   .  ...

----------


## rust

ipconfig      

> rust,   !   2 ,   ,   . 
>    .  ...

        2

----------


## V00D00People

.......................................

----------


## rust



----------


## V00D00People

-    ...

----------


## rust

,

----------


## V00D00People

? 
               .    -  . 
     2 ( )
 192,168,1,1  192,168,1,5
 
rust,     -          - .. ?  * ,  :)*

----------


## Mihey

?

----------


## V00D00People

,       :)

----------


## 23q

*V00D00People*,     ?  NAT/

----------


## V00D00People

,     .  
       ,        .

----------


## Elvi$



----------

